# Winterzeit Sommerzeit



## son gohan (30. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
kann man mit irgendeiner php Funktion herausbekommen ob wir gerade Winterzeit oder Sommerzeit haben?


----------



## Psychodelics (30. Dezember 2009)

Hey son gohan,

dafür benutzt man bei date() den Parameter I (großes i). Bei Sommerzeit wirft er 1 und bei Winterzeit die 0 aus.

Hier hast du auch direkt den Code:


```
if(date( I ))echo "Sommerzeit";else echo "Winterzeit";
```

Bitteschön 

Gruß, Adnan


----------

